# (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht



## FlorianCerberus (17. Januar 2017)

Servus Leute,
 Hoffe hier kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.
 Bin  auf der SUCHE nach einer gemütlichen (Berg)HÜTTE in Österreich, Ort  Egal, darf auch etwas abgelegener sein. 
Zum entspannen und zum Angeln, also sollte idealerweise die  nächste Angelmöglichkeit im Umkreis oder noch besser direkt neben der  Hütte sein. Wir sind zu Zweit + Hund. Freue mich auf eure Empfehlungen.

Grüsse Florian


----------



## arnichris (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

Da lese ich auch gerne mal mit wenn jemand Tipps hat


----------



## FlorianCerberus (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

Hat hier wirklich Niemand einen Tipp ?#c


----------



## phirania (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...Li5iD1Ip-8uT1Ebvw&sig2=H1X6qzUnvgJzD5v9IjbJqg


----------



## FlorianCerberus (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

Top Antwort... #q
Es ging eher darum aus persönlicher Erfahrung ggf. einen guten Tipp zu bekommen.


----------



## rippi (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

Kann man in Österreich eigentlich an allen Seen mit einen Schein befischen? Dann ist die Seite doch voll geil, einfach für jeden Tag ein anderes Haus buche  und dann hinund her wandern, dann kannst du alle bewerten und in diesen Thread berichten.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*



rippi schrieb:


> Kann man in Österreich eigentlich an allen Seen mit einen Schein befischen?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

Das heißt mein blauer fischereischein nützt mir in österreich gar nichts.
Bei der Jagd benötige ich in Österreich den deutschen jagdschein, ein Jagd Karte vom zuständigen Bundesland u d dann noch die Erlaubnis des zuständigen jagdherren.
Ist das beim  angeln ähnlich?

Viele grüsse


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

Dein "Blauer" wird bsiweilen an grenznahen Gewässern gefordert, weil man sich so scheinlose, meistens auch recht vogelwilde Zeitgenossen vom Leib halten möchte.

Was in ganz Österreich erforderlich ist, sind die bezahlte Fischereiabgabe ans Bundesland (Fischerbüchl etc) und die Gewässererlaubnis. Beides kann man (teuer) kaufen, auch ohne einen gültigen deutschen Fischereischein, abgesehen von den o.a. Ausnahmen.

Aber wie Lajos schon schrieb, die langen bei den Gebühren richtig zu!


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

Ok, das weiß man ja. Nicht nur bei den angelkarten. Bußgelder, skipässe usw. Da sind die auch nicht zimperlich


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

Deutsche Touris haben ja lange und laut genug herumgeplärrt, wie preiswert und üppig es in der Alpenrepublik ist. Jetzt sollen sie auch die Zeche bezahlen!


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

Stimmt.......

Aber irgendwann kommt der deutsche touri nicht mehr...
Aber egal, dann kommen andere.
Niederländer, Belgier und auch die Russen sind schwer im kommen.
Habe das letzte mal in Österreich noch mit schillingen bezahlt, glaube ich jedenfalls.

Naja ist aber jetzt alles ot


----------



## Nelearts (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: (Berg)HÜTTE gesucht*

Jetzt mal weg von geizenden Touris, blauen Scheinen etc.
Finde das Thema abgelegener Hütten, wo auch immer, sehr interessant.
Nicht jeder braucht für den Urlaub im Ferienhaus das ganze Brimborium drumherum.
Ich brauche z.B. garantiert keinen Kiosk im Umkreis von 500m um morgens meine Brötchen zu bekommen. Brauche auch nicht unbedingt eine Sauna, einen Whirlpool, W-Lan etc.
Bin im Urlaub eher der Purist, der auch gerne mal verzichtet, wenn es dafür Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit gibt.
Also warum hier nicht mal ein Meinungsaustausch über generell "niedrigwertiger" ausgestattete Unterkünfte (aber trotzdem saubere) beginnen. 
Bin mal auf Eure Antworten gespannt.

Grüße,
Nelearts


----------



## chrisffm (20. Juli 2020)

würde das Thema gerne wieder aufgreifen ! Jemand Tipps?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. Juli 2020)

chrisffm schrieb:


> würde das Thema gerne wieder aufgreifen ! Jemand Tipps?


Suchst Du bewirtschaftete Almhütten oder einfache Berghütten für Selbstversorger? Wir sind August/September wieder in Österreich unterwegs. Großarl und Salzburger Land. Da gibt’s viele Unterkünfte mit eigenen Fischwassern. Die Almhütten liegen allerdings so hoch, dass da nichts mit Fischen ist. Schönen Abend, Elmar


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

Graubünden sollte, Dank dem Kantonsbrevet, noch recht einfach in den Bächen und dem Inn zu befischen sein. Aber dafür sprengen dann die Preise für die Chalets wieder jeden Rahmen.


----------

